# ICs pulverizing



## kjavanb123 (May 21, 2015)

All,

I used the same mill to pulverize depopulated boards, with different screen 0.5mm punched holes, to mill mix of ICs and north bridges, here some picture show,

Different screens used in food processing mill. I used the smallest one on the right,



This is the mixture of different ICs, and north south bridges, I manually removed from boards,



Here is what came out of the mill, it took a lot less time than pulverizing depopulated boards,



I ran the material in a blue bowl, and tried to remove as much as black powder as possible, and left with this metallic portion, which is in HCl leach at the moment, tiny gold bonding wires are visible in the metallic mix,



Hope to post the chemical process results here soon. I am going to use the same mill, to pulverize SMD capacitors, and Ta resistors.

Regards,
Kj


----------



## johnny309 (Sep 1, 2015)

Sorry to tell you....but is wrong.....
Tantalum capacitors...burn the for the epoxy to run off,treat them with nitric acid (to recover the silver) and after sell the "pellets" of Ta
Ceramic capacitor....melt them in an induction furnance ,right flux,stirring....


P.S.: as for the other stuff....you just melt it... you have to figure how to recover the SO2,Cl...... nasty...


----------



## bswartzwelder (Sep 2, 2015)

sounds like a great way to process the boards. Unfortunately, I would bet the cost of the mill is prohibitive, and is not something which could be easily built by most of the members on the forum. If I am wrong, please tell me where to get one of these mechanical marvels.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Sep 2, 2015)

If you want a complete ewaste recycling system talk to Steve in Mt Baker Mining and Metals LLC.

Regards
Kj


----------



## johnny309 (Sep 12, 2015)

Try to think like this is "ore" with high concentration of metals..... and then you will realize the most economic procedure of all is pyrometalurgic .... the metals form an alloy,lower consumption of energy,pass the fumes thru water(SO2 and Cl gases will became a weak acid....and recover the Sn and Pb...).
Grinding at 0.75um(plated gold deposit) and then panning ....big losses.
Fiber glass (which is incorporated in BGA chips ) will serve as an flux when you do melt those.
No process is "perfect" ,but yours generate loses.


----------



## glaucodobrasil (Sep 26, 2015)

kjavanb123 said:


> If you want a complete ewaste recycling system talk to Steve in Mt Baker Mining and Metals LLC.
> 
> Regards
> Kj



Hi Kj,
I'm very interest in buying the table shaker from MBMMLLC. Are you getting good results? I will have to import it to Brazil, so it will be very expensive. Which meshes did you run in your table? I found some companies here around that does the pulverizing work at various meshes.

Very tks!


----------



## JHS (Sep 26, 2015)

bswartzwelder said:


> sounds like a great way to process the boards. Unfortunately, I would bet the cost of the mill is prohibitive, and is not something which could be easily built by most of the members on the forum. If I am wrong, please tell me where to get one of these mechanical marvels.



Interestingly enough I am building some impact mills.They are 5.5"d x 2"w using 1/4 steel pipe,one set of chains.The single bearing also has a grease fitting,and it is a good idea to keep it greased.
They will also have a reduced shaft so a 1/2" electric drill can power them.
If you are interested,pm me.
I do have a couple pre orders to fill,so it might be a couple weeks to get to you.
john















'


----------

